# Rules for the '09 Womens hunt contest



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Here are the rules for the '09 Women’s Forum Hunting Contest.

1. Our contest will run from Aug 15th 2009 - January 31, 2010
Please have all entries entered by February 15, 2010
We will decide on how many will be on each team once the entry deadline hits.

2.All entry's must be killed on or after Aug 15th 2009 and not earlier in the year please.

3.All deer will be measured using the gross score as measured by Pope and Young or Boone & Crockett measuring instructions. Use the sum of all normal point measurements AND abnormal point measurements (add row E column 4 to the subtotals of columns 1, 2, and 3). See the link below for an online calculation. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/ScoringYourTrophy.asp?area=bgRecords&ID=416327E9&se=1 (If you measure your deer incorrectly and catch the error before the deadline you may enter a corrected score (please indicate it is a correction on your posting)

** if you have a buck that scores less then 50 you will still get 50pts

4. Each Person is allowed to enter one buck and one doe. The first one entered will be counted...even if you kill the world record the following week. 

5. Does are worth 50 pts 

6. Elk,moose,bear,coyotes & other big game 50 pts each(one each species allowed to be entered) 

7. Small game( turkeys, rabbits, rodents, squirels etc.) are worth 10 pts each with a maximum entry of 15.

8. Bow kills only...no gun, as it is an Archery contest...crossbows allowed in states where it is legal.

**. You must post a pic or post a video link of to count as scored! All pics must include You, Your Bow, and the Harvested Animal 
(no pic or video NO SCORE/ All pics should be tasteful (tongues hanging out is okay, but no pics of a skinned animals.

These are the rules from last year and they seem to work well. And if things work out alright, we may have a few donations for prizes! Thank you to those that volunteered those prizes. :thumb:

I will post a thread for y'all to sign up on. Please post all pics/entries in this thread.

Any questions or comments feel free to either pm CountryWoman or myself. Or you can start a different thread. 

Thanks ladies!!
Dee


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

:set1_applaud:Yeah, thank you ladies for coordinating this!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Women's contest*

Ok...I am new to this, but count me in! Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for putting this on..it sounds really fun...the tree rats..(.squirles) should run from my stand this year....lol...


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Do frogs count? We kinda started gigging with our bows the other night


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Contest*

I am new to this also, but I think it sounds like fun. You can count me in.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tn_huntress said:


> Do frogs count? We kinda started gigging with our bows the other night


Frogs won't count until the start date..........sorry!!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

What about bowfishing? I know it seems a little far out, but earlier this summer my fiance shot a 44 lb. carp and I really want to try. Will it count as long as it's after Aug. 15th?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Frogs won't count until the start date..........sorry!!


I should be practiced up by then


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it going to be by teams again? If so who breaks us in to the teams?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Is it going to be by teams again? If so who breaks us in to the teams?


Yes, it will be by teams. I will be drawing the names out of a hat once Aug. 1st gets here. :nod: It maybe the 2nd before I get the teams posted, as I have one last 3D shoot this weekend.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

What about Gators? I'm going on my first Gator hunt at the end of August. I'd like to join too. Please put my name in. 

Thanks. 

Shelly


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

3drecurve said:


> What about Gators? I'm going on my first Gator hunt at the end of August. I'd like to join too. Please put my name in.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Shelly


Gators? Hmmm, let me check with the other gal that helped me get this started. I wouldn't think so, but will see. 
If you could, go to the sign up only thread and put your name in........that is the only guaranteed way to get signed up......as I will be going only on that one. 

Thanks!!
Dee


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm in. Plus Shoot Like A Girl will donate T-shirts to the winning team!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

SLG2 said:


> I'm in. Plus Shoot Like A Girl will donate T-shirts to the winning team!


Sweet!! That is awesome of you to donate t-shirts......thank you!! Did you post in the Sign up Only thread???


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Sweet!! That is awesome of you to donate t-shirts......thank you!! Did you post in the Sign up Only thread???


I will, thanks


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

*Newby.....*

Hi,
I'm new to this site. My husband gets on here all the time. Last year was my first to shoot a deer....very exciting! I went to the "shoot like a girl" site, love the window decal. Just thought I'd get on and post and get to know everyone :teeth:


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Jessie 23 (Aug 8, 2009)

I sent a message to Dee S and not sure if it got there. Is it too late for my wife to join the hunt contest? Please let me know. Thanks Jessie 23


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

What about hogs? I kind of assumed they would be included, but then upon double checking noticed that they are missing from the list unless I overlooked them.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Nocked_Nurse89 said:


> What about bowfishing? I know it seems a little far out, but earlier this summer my fiance shot a 44 lb. carp and I really want to try. Will it count as long as it's after Aug. 15th?


I'm curious about this one too.......


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

so... did you come up with a "yes" or "no" for the bowfishing?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> so... did you come up with a "yes" or "no" for the bowfishing?


Talked with the other gal that has been helping me get this together, and it will have to be a no for the bowfishing...........sorry.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception"*

Hello Ladies! Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception". This is a Porcupine shot at about 15 yards with my bow on Saturday evening August 29,2009. Yeah!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet!

Was wondering, do woodchucks and raccoons count?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Was wondering the same thing. Does wood chucks count? If so I've got plenty of shooting to do lol.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Racoons/Woodchucks*



camoprincess said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Was wondering, do woodchucks and raccoons count?


I believe they would..."Small game( turkeys, rabbits, rodents, squirels *etc*.) are worth 10 pts each with a maximum entry of 15" (from rules)


----------



## lilmissbowhunte (Sep 26, 2009)

*womans contest 09*

I am new to this archery talk...how do I singn up for contest??? Is it too late? I am from Ontario


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

lilmissbowhunte said:


> I am new to this archery talk...how do I singn up for contest??? Is it too late? I am from Ontario


I would also like to know. I'm new to the sport too. I haven't even gotten my bow yet (it's in the mail), but will be learning and going as soon as it gets here.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> What about hogs? I kind of assumed they would be included, but then upon double checking noticed that they are missing from the list unless I overlooked them.


Anyone know if hogs are counted for the contest? I don't think we ever got an answer.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Anyone know if hogs are counted for the contest? I don't think we ever got an answer.


Yeah, no answer. They are as big as a coyote and almost as hard to kill. I think that they should be worth 50 points. Just stick you one if you see one! I know I will.


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Does grouse fall under the "small game" category?
Thanks


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Do snakes count?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

axisbuck24 said:


> Do snakes count?


I'd imagine if they are legal to shoot in your area, and you have a tag/license (if applicable), then they should count.


----------

